
Vvvv: A hybrid visual/textual live-programming environment for easy prototyping - dkarapetyan
http://vvvv.org/
======
zyxley
I wonder if the project runs into any issues of confusion with the relatively
popular game named VVVVVV that's been around since 2010.

[http://store.steampowered.com/app/70300/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/70300/)

~~~
pavlov
Vvvv has been around since 1998, so it's quite established.

------
otoburb
Vvvv is a "Hybrid Visual/Textual Development Environment"[1].

[1] [http://vvvv.org/propaganda](http://vvvv.org/propaganda)

